# Media center SFR sous Snow leopard



## tresgrosnul (26 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

  Je viens d'installer Snow Leopard et depuis le media center SFR ne fonctionne plus et j'ai le message suivant:
Fatal error: Cannot redeclare getHostname() in/Users/loulou/Desktop/MediaCenter/httpd/mp9ctl/common.inc.php on line 85

Autant dire du chinois pour moi.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## pickwick (26 Septembre 2009)

oui j'ai vu cela hier il faut aller coder soi même avec Texedit un fichier, il faut aller dans le site SFR et chercher les FAQ macintosh, et c'est vite fait .... mais de là à te dire que le media center SFR marche.... chez moi cela plante la télé....j'ai abandonné et le magnétoscope numérique sur DD externe... ne marche pas bien non plus...
L'ergonomie SFR est à des années lumière de celle d'Apple....
Sur mac la télé et les vidéos c'est EYETV définitivement !!!

http://forum.neuf.tv/forum/viewforum.php?f=99&sid=b95e3f467815af4d790fc57d1c22244c


moi je rachète un système Elgato !!  SFR c'est des b.........eurs.....


----------



## mi@hel26 (2 Janvier 2010)

voici l'adresse http://www.neufgiga.com/n/50-17/share/LNK31684abde97ec197d/

installer le pilote, redemarer  et tout est nickel  et merci à Vincent Alex qui nous a donné la solution


----------

